# Rainy day on the river



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Picture of Tom running his river

Thanks Tom I had a lot of fun.

PS:I left my shoes on your porchlol


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool pic. That Gheenoe looks pretty fast.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Where's da fish?



> That Gheenoe looks pretty fast.


Fast and crazy skinny. Gets on plane in next to nothing.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Nery nice... That peach interior grows on ya...  ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

haha "peach interior"





Tom has the girly man colors?



L.R. ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Yea, It matches his "godiva chocolate" exterior! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Tanner, great job with the camera. You made an ordinary moment look cool!


As for my Gheenoe. Not that fast, runs around 28 MPH, and apparently not skinny enough. I smacked a log hard enough to knock the cowling loose just a few moments before the picture was taken. :'(


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

you look pretty tough in the pic


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

He was pissed about hitting the log.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like an FBI agent to me, I'm not sharing any more fishing secrets with that guy, no way...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

> looks like an FBI agent to me, I'm not sharing any more fishing secrets with that guy, no way...


Jacket says "DOA" not "DEA" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Tom always looked pissed no matter what...........he always has been......lol


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I think its a pretty cool pic in itself-





the peach color interior has me wondering though!


L.R. ;D


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> I think its a pretty cool pic in itself-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one should speak when they have a pastel color of green upon their ride.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

one should speak when they have a pastel color of green upon their ride. 
[/quote]

Let me know what boat comes in pastel green so i know not to get that option


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

men should only know primary colors. any other variation is...well....un-manly


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

> Tanner, great job with the camera. You made an ordinary moment look cool!
> 
> 
> As for my Gheenoe. Not that fast, runs around 28 MPH, and apparently not skinny enough. I smacked a log hard enough to knock the cowling loose just a few moments before the picture was taken.  :'(


Somebody move the logs around again?
Severe storm warnings made me give up on fishing today but I bet the fish were biteing. :'(


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

fish were already wet...


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Tom,
I really don't care what others think of your color (well, I really do, glad my boat isn't that color ), that is one awsome pic.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

i'd buy a neon green noe if they made it, then everyone has no choice but to look at your boat.


----------

